# Roy "The Belly of Death" Nelson sig up for grabs



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

Kept it quite simple.
Enjoy it :thumbsup:
I can put a name up there if you want to.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Hahaha, I like that. :thumbsup:


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

Lol I like it and I would totally sport it if I hadn't just got a sweet Bas sig from Toxic. 

That is nice man. Good work!


----------

